# basic collection :)



## misswilliam (Sep 4, 2005)

a lot less than most, but here is my MAC






i only started collecting 2 months ago, so i just have my basic palette.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats a really nice range you got there!!! I love the MSF. if only we didn't run out of them at our store : 
Your collection is acutally really really good considering it's only been 2 months!!  Imagine how much you'd have in a year- like 6 times this much probably!!!


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 5, 2005)

i know, i cant wait for NE to come out in australia.

i have all the basics so now i can start buying all the colour!


----------



## melony (Sep 5, 2005)

you are doing better than I was after a year,nice stuff so far!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a nice start


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 5, 2005)

Awsome start! Thats how mine started! Acutually... i used my friends makeup and started because she didnt have colors i wanted.

How are the MSF?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 5, 2005)

good start-i wish i got all the basics before jumping into colour! 
i can't wait to see NE either! i wish they'd hurry up and ship things over here *grr*


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_good start-i wish i got all the basics before jumping into colour! 
i can't wait to see NE either! i wish they'd hurry up and ship things over here *grr*_

 
voguette alert! :grin:


----------



## Guccii (Sep 6, 2005)

Great collection so far!
What Quad is that? I love the colors!!


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Guccii* 
_Great collection so far!
What Quad is that? I love the colors!!_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its just a quad i made myself with shroom, vanilla, bagatelle and paradisco


----------



## Guccii (Sep 6, 2005)

Ohhhh I love it!! I have shroom but will have to get the others. maybe today when I go to MAC!

Thanks!


----------

